# Ohms law explained...



## The Wolf (14/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (14/3/15)

I've pasted before (All you need to do the necessary calculations):



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/3/15)

The Wolf said:


> View attachment 22964



Lol, thats so cool @The Wolf

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/15)

johan said:


> I've pasted before (All you need to do the necessary calculations):
> 
> View attachment 22979
> 
> ​



The vaping wheel of wisdom!
I actually printed out the last one you posted several months back and have it stuck on my wall in front of my desk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

